# George Blackburn.



## James Coward (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone remember my Uncle, George Blackburn. He was from Liverpool originally. He has passed away but he was always involved with the sea and ships. Initially he worked as a young boy in Liverpool Docks on the Steam Tugs, then he worked on various Cargo Passenger Ships, one being the Zealand. He worked on Dredgers operating out of London including the Bow Belle. He was very interesting to listen to and spent all of his time in Engine and Boiler rooms I think as a Greaser.


----------

